# Re:BIRTHDAY SONG ~Shinigami Kareshi~ { Trial version }



## Maruchan (May 17, 2015)

*Re:BIRTHDAY SONG ~Shinigami Kareshi~ { Trial version }*







So I _finally_ get around to start playing the trial version of Re:BIRTHDAY SONG with the help of the English patch. \(^ A ^ )/

*{ Click for the Official Trial ver. download link & estearisa's English patch here }*

For those of us who enjoyed Otome games, give this a try if you haven't already.
Hey the trial version is a free download and with a free English patch, what more could you ask for.

VERY SUPERB EXCELLENT artwork and designs + _AMAZING _piano music ;__;<3
i am so sick of sloppy artworks on a wonderful series and yes starry sky i am death glaring at you 

Love how nice the configuration is, also letting you turn off certain characters' voices if needed lol.
Official page here: http://www.honeybee-cd.com/re_birth.html

If you are interested in knowing how the game feels like,
*estearisa* has a wonderful detailed blog summary here --> *[ ✿ ] *

Totally going for _*Yoru*_ there, and @__@ those screenshots....!! 
*[ ✿ ] * 

*MY QUESTION IS...*
Anyone here imported this game because I'd like some recommendation on which seller I should go with.
There's less than zero chance that this gem will get a US release, 
but at least I can *hope* for a full translated patch _someday_....^^;;

Thank you! C:


----------



## Maruchan (May 17, 2015)

Took the liberty of capturing a bunch of screenshots to share. Enjoy! 


Spoiler:  Of Shinigami & Bishis.....



(our heroine Cocoro, isn't exactly Hermione academic-wise here....)















(unlike in Hatoful Boyfriend, this teacher won't fall asleep during class. 
Also, he reminds me of Sanji from ONE PIECE. Definitely looking forward to go his route)


----------



## Peisinoe (May 17, 2015)

Ugh. I already have tons on my list to play. LOL.

I bought Nameless when it came out, and still haven't played it. Next thing I know Cheritz is doing a release of a new game. What D:

This game though looks so good! I might have to try it out..


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

Ayyy, thanks for posting. Not too big fan of the art style like pointy hair and sharp faces but look nice enough tbh. More vn/otome are always welcomes though since there are so few actually officially released here looking at you clannad


----------



## Ayaya (May 19, 2015)

I'd thought you already preordered the game  Nevertheless, here are some links to help you or anyone interested in importing otome games from Japan:


Hinano's Importing Guide should explain a lot of possible choices. She herself is an avid otome gamer and imports a lot of the game she plays so she has experience in dealing with shipping problems and alike.
This editorial at Otome Jikan also explains how to import games from Japan along with other otome resources.

Based on my friends (since I can't afford importing games yet ;-; ), Amiami and PlayAsia are the most used websites, while FromJapan is the proxy that most of my friends from overseas use. The best way to import is still: have a friend go to Japan and ask them to buy and ship a game for you www

I'm personally looking forward to Bad Apple Wars and Psychedelica of the Black Butterfly, but both are for PSVita which I don't have  and forever waiting for TMGS4...


----------



## Maruchan (May 20, 2015)

Halfway through the trial version, very pleased with the game so far,
and I'll be saving the rest along with Hatoful Shuu for this coming long weekend <3

Not entirely sure why but sharp faces + pointy hair seems to be a requirement, at least in most that we have seen lol.
Thankfully, this one isn't the pointiest of them all....

Thank you Ayaya for the most helpful tips and links - I must go take a good look at those!! *promptly bookmarked*
Don't have PSVita either and zero intention to obtain one, but the Psychedelica of the Black Butterfly looks pretty amazing~~~
n__n


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

Kurochou looks amazing, I was tempted to order the LE before tbh...

Ps Vita is the best console aside from computer if you want VN games, imo.


----------

